# Golden Wedding Whiskey



## Tee (Oct 21, 2006)

I dug up a bottle not too long ago.  The glass is gold and iridescent.  I believe it contained whiskey because it is shaped kind of like a flask.  The bottle is not too terribly old because it has a screw top lid (still on it).  The front of the bottle has a big bell on it with some  writing about reuse of  the bottle.  The back has "Golden Wedding" at th top and "has had no peers for 50 years" at the bottom.  The sides are covered with bells.  What got me started thinking about this bottle is I saw one today at the flea market that was identical to mine except that it was clear glass.  Then, I googled the name and found another on Ebay that looks nothing like my bottle at all.  What I am wondering about is why the color differentiaton between my bottle and the other?  Thanks much - I do not have much opportunity to dig for bottles, but love to read about everyone else's finds on this site.  It is fascinating.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Oct 22, 2006)

The Golden Wedding whiskey bottles were produced in what we call carnival glass, and some call depression glass,  for a time, a bright orange/gold colored glass.  There is alot of variation on the intensity of the color.  I believe that these date from the 1930's, in the carnival glass.


----------



## Tee (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info NYC.  It thought it might be carnival glass,  but it seems a little paler in color.  I appreciate the info.  I may go get the clear one if it's still there.


----------



## HaVoCxRUSH (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey!
 I have this bottle, dug it up myself. 
 Yeah, I read in the Kovels price book, about two editions ago, that it was valued at about 70 so Ive been cherishing it. (the carnival glass one "has had no peers for 50 years"


----------



## Tee (Oct 30, 2006)

Holy cow, I had no idea.  It is a beautiful bottle.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## njwdak (Jun 14, 2009)

I also have just come across a Golden Wedding pure rye whiskey bottle but it is clear, screw top. The glass/bottle has like bells in it. How do i find the worth of these types of items??


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi you Golden Wedding bottle people.  I have one that is about 32"tall - made of glass on a three section Italian Machine for the liquor store window advertising back in the 1965 to 1970 era when they were catering to get Moma to buy Popa his supplies.  They never did hold liquid.  The big paper labels were made just for these big bottles.  I collected them for a while - still would, they have just become scarce.  My daughters say I have to start selling them before I kick the bucket.  -( thought.  RED Matthews


----------

